# Recommend a mountain . . .



## ga2ski (May 16, 2006)

One of my friends is coming back east (Ashland, NH) for Memorial day and wants to hike with the following qualifications:

"something around 8 miles roundtrip, nothing to crazy.  Something preferably without any boulders at the top that the girls would need to scramble up.  My one dog is pretty injury prone, so I don't want to be making any vet visits."

I suggested Moosilaukee; Flume and Liberty; Cardigan; Garfield; Tom, Field and Willey.
What do you recommend?


----------



## riverc0il (May 16, 2006)

crawford path perhaps? webster/jackson/monroe?


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2006)

Up and back up Edmand's Path to Eisenhower. You can continue on the Crawford Path to Monroe and/or the hut based on the weather and fatigue.


----------



## ga2ski (May 16, 2006)

oops didn't mean to put that in the skiing forum


----------



## ChileMass (May 16, 2006)

Easy - Willard or the Sugarloaves

Moderate - Avalon, Webster/Jackson or Eisenhower


----------



## riverc0il (May 16, 2006)

willard and the sugarloaves are very short hikes, not quite the 8 miles ga2ski is looking for. ike sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2006)

Tom Filed and Willey.  Well cause your trip report on that before was good.  Re-read it. I did two out of the three.


----------



## awf170 (May 16, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Flume and Liberty


Pretty hard IMO. I think the lafeyette loop would be better. Even though it is a littler longer I think it is a lot easier.  There are a few boulders though, and I have seen a dog bleeding horribly on it, so maybe not...


----------



## riverc0il (May 16, 2006)

gotta disagree austin. liberty and flume isn't a very hard hike unless you go up flume slide trail.  i am almost positive total milage and elevation gain is less than the ridge loop and there are a few scrambles on the OBP, iirc. going up liberty is moderate and consistant and the trail is rocky, but falling waters is no picnic compared to going up liberty. i think the crawford notch suggestions would be better considering the situation with the dog that ga2ski described.


----------



## awf170 (May 16, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> gotta disagree austin. liberty and flume isn't a very hard hike unless you go up flume slide trail. i am almost positive total milage and elevation gain is less than the ridge loop and there are a few scrambles on the OBP, iirc. going up liberty is moderate and consistant and the trail is rocky, but falling waters is no picnic compared to going up liberty. i think the crawford notch suggestions would be better considering the situation with the dog that ga2ski described.



Oops.  I just automatically thought of the loop.


----------



## ChileMass (May 16, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> willard and the sugarloaves are very short hikes, not quite the 8 miles ga2ski is looking for.........



True - Thought I'd throw in a couple other options in case his guests decide they're not feeling up to the 8 miles when they get here.  On a clear day the view of the Presidentials from the Sugarloaves is great, and it's only about an hour each way.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 16, 2006)

How about heading up the Crawford Path to Pierce? There's some ledge (not cliff), but not boulders, and that makes for some nice open views up top, while being sheltered the whole way. 3.1 miles to the junction, then an easy .1 to the top. If you're feeling up to it, continue over to Eisenhower and back.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> On a clear day the view of the Presidentials from the Sugarloaves is great


Indeed:







As are the more in your face views of the Twins:






Back to the up and back via Edmand's. If you bypass Ike and hit the hut and Monroe, it's about 10 miles. Along the Crawford Path is a great area and pretty easy hiking. I would head up there and poke around. Here's a TR of mine from '01:

http://hiking.alpinezone.com/reports/monroe.htm


----------



## MtnMagic (May 17, 2006)

Yes, the Sugarloafs (on Zealand Rd.) are a very nice, easy hike. Thanks for the pix Greg, makes me feel just as though I'm on the summits!

The Osceolas from Tripoli Road are 8.5 miles with a route around the chimney for dogs.

One hike I keep thinking of that is 8.3 miles r.t., remote, seldom visited, with spectacular views is Roger's Ledge in the Kilkenny. After these days of rain, I'm certain it is muddy right now.

Other spectacular hikes right near you is the Rattlesnakes/Morgan & Percival. In fact there is a lot of nice 8 mile or less hikes in the Sandwich Wilderness to choose from. My dog had no problem with Welsh/Dickey, than again she is a member of the FTFC, and has hiked since 2 months old . Where ever you decide to go, I hope you write a short trip report. Enjoy!


----------



## ga2ski (May 17, 2006)

Hardness is really not an issue, except for his one dog. thanks for all the advice so far.

now who  is going to be able to meet my wife at the hospital if the kid comes so i can hike:lol:


----------



## MichaelJ (May 17, 2006)

Is Greg's second picture N. Twin or is it Peak Above the Nubble?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 18, 2006)

I'd say Osceola as well...just not the East Peak.  Not worth it unless peak bagging.  Incredible vista at the top.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 18, 2006)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> YOne hike I keep thinking of that is 8.3 miles r.t., remote, seldom visited, with spectacular views is Roger's Ledge in the Kilkenny. After these days of rain, I'm certain it is muddy right now.



Even in the middle of a dry August, the Kilback Pond area of the Kilkenny was deep mud. However, it's possible to get to Rogers from South Pond or from the Hatchery without going through that area. The views are indeed, beautiful.


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2006)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Is Greg's second picture N. Twin or is it Peak Above the Nubble?


N. Twin on the right and the ridge leading to South Twin on the left. Here's a broader view:






Oh and while I'm at it, here's Hale from Middle Sugarloaf:


----------



## riverc0il (May 18, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I'd say Osceola as well...just not the East Peak.  Not worth it unless peak bagging.  Incredible vista at the top.


i really enjoy the entire osceola loop going counter clockwise through greeley ponds and up east osceola. i am not a peak bagger, but think this is a great loop. though probably not worth tagging east O if you are coming up from tripoli road for osceloa, though the chimney is interesting and there are some views through the trees to the north in the col.  obviously the dog wouldn't be doing the chimney, but the full loop is just under 8 miles as i recall but involves a short road walk if you park at greeley ponds trailhead.


----------



## Vortex (May 18, 2006)

I think that  hike is about 10 miles as I remember.  Could be wrong.  I  did it with Mike P over memorial day last year.  Was snow at the top of east. I started at Osceola Mike P started at Mt tecmseth(sp) I dropped him there. and he did West as well  and  then he road hiked to Osceola.  I left my car at Osceola. He left his at greeley ponds.  My portion was 7 hours.


----------



## Mike P. (May 19, 2006)

8-10 mile hikes not too rough:

Pierce & Jackson

Pierce & Ike (either need two cars or road walk a bit or out & back on C-Path

Garfield, not a loop but one of the best Views in the whites.
Hale up Hale Brook, down Lend-a hand & past hut, 1 mile road walk on Zealand Road, I've done this & the road walk after Edmands Path & Zealand is a nicer safer walk 

The whole Osceola loop or even hitting East requires you to go up & down the Chimney or use the bypass which is still not easy, Osceola is easy.

Carrigain via Signal Ridge, do not use Desolation Trail if you want easy although it would be a loop.

While Flume & Liberty via Liberty Springs & F-Ridge (not Flume Slide) might not be difficult, there is some tougher terrain getting up & down Liberty heading towards Flume, not hard really but not just walking either

Moosilauke, I swear the DOC make the Freshman move the big rocks out of the way.  Beaver Brook is steep, nice loops from the DOC Lodge.


----------

